# High Wheel treasure found under a porch



## Impackrat (Aug 2, 2013)

My husband and I love old toys and where he collects bikes it's mostly from the 70's and I collect antiques and 30's to 40's bikes. So today he brought me home something I have never seen in real life, and said he made a deal for me. This old High wheel was found under a porch with a larger one (trying to get our hands on that one too) Anyway I know nothing about these wonderful bikes and I can't find a name on it. As you can see it's child sized. thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks like something from the 20th century. The way the handle bars and front fork are constructed looks like something from the 1970's or later. The side pull calipers suggest a fairly modern bike as well. I could be all wet but it is not constructed the way a 19th century child's high wheeler would have been.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 2, 2013)

Be a cool wall hanger though!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 2, 2013)

Must have had a rough existence if truly a more recent model. Someone rode the pedals and tires clean off it!

Isn't that a valve stem attached to the front wheel in the second photo?

Dave


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 3, 2013)

That is a valve stem so not from the high wheeler era. Even so, I may be completely wrong on my guess of 1970's or later. There have been a lot of child's size "high wheelers" like this made over the years. It could be homemade for that matter out of a collection of parts from different sources including tricycles and other bikes.

 I hope someone out there know more than I do about it.


----------



## Impackrat (Aug 3, 2013)

*Just so*

Even though I pick up bikes I don't really know much about them. I pick up what I think is different (tandems ect). My husband picked it up from a fellow body man who traded work for it. (guy stuff ya know) Any way he had it hanging up in the shop. The guy he got it from said the "cloth" from the cable turned to dust when he "blew it off" That what makes me believe it's earlier. It's my new conversation piece, but I am interested in learning and having a good story to tell about it if there is any. And yes I'm weird it's in my house with my sleds 



I'll not be a baby if it's nothing much because I love it anyway


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 3, 2013)

The cable is actually a dead giveaway it isn't from the high wheeler era since the cable hadn't been invented yet. Looking at the caliper break, also an invention of the mid 20th century it could possibly be from the 40's as it is an earlier style.  there was another post with one that looked very much like this one and if I remember correctly it was a German made bike from the 50's.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 3, 2013)

Impackrat said:


> Even though I pick up bikes I don't really know much about them. I pick up what I think is different (tandems ect). My husband picked it up from a fellow body man who traded work for it. (guy stuff ya know) Any way he had it hanging up in the shop. The guy he got it from said the "cloth" from the cable turned to dust when he "blew it off" That what makes me believe it's earlier. It's my new conversation piece, but I am interested in learning and having a good story to tell about it if there is any. And yes I'm weird it's in my house with my sleds View attachment 107445
> 
> I'll not be a baby if it's nothing much because I love it anyway




I'm in the same boat lady, my Canadian vintage bikes aren't worth a hill of beans but no amount of money can buy the sentimental value they have.


----------



## Impackrat (Aug 3, 2013)

*I'll take it*



MrColumbia said:


> The cable is actually a dead giveaway it isn't from the high wheeler era since the cable hadn't been invented yet. Looking at the caliper break, also an invention of the mid 20th century it could possibly be from the 40's as it is an earlier style.  there was another post with one that looked very much like this one and if I remember correctly it was a German made bike from the 50's.




I have come to the conclusion the older I get, if it's older than I am it's an antique, so there I have it LOL


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 4, 2013)

it is newer.  is that a weller wall pocket ? woodland isn't it?


----------



## chitown (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.treadwaygallery.com/lotInfo.php?i=23095#.Uf6e5KymXcw


----------



## Impackrat (Aug 4, 2013)

*yuppers*

Yes it is. I have the set


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 4, 2013)

ah.. my eyes are still sharp.... its rare form but the price has fallen on them. still nice.


----------



## pelletman (Aug 1, 2016)

There were a couple of child's highwheel reproductions made in the 50's through 70's.  I can't remember the names, but this is one of them.  One is usually a brown color and the other light blue


----------



## Rambler (Aug 1, 2016)

Impackrat said:


> My husband and I love old toys and where he collects bikes it's mostly from the 70's and I collect antiques and 30's to 40's bikes. So today he brought me home something I have never seen in real life, and said he made a deal for me. This old High wheel was found under a porch with a larger one (trying to get our hands on that one too) Anyway I know nothing about these wonderful bikes and I can't find a name on it. As you can see it's child sized. thank you for any help you can give me.




What you have there is an Aurelia Italian children’s bike. Not very old, cheaply built, and not valuable. Using it as a wall decoration is probably a good use for it. Looks good with the lights on it!

Previous Cabe discussion about the Aurelia Penny Farthing:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/high-wheel.8013/


----------

